# Excel -Datei aus Powerpoint öffnen



## pglw (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

wisst Ihr vielleicht wie ich aus Powerpoint heraus eine Excel-Datei öffnen kann?
Ich will also nicht nur eine Tabelle oder so etwas aus der Excel-Datei rauskopieren, sondern die xls sollte wirklich geöffnet werden.


Grüsse
pglw


----------



## schachmat (14. August 2006)

Soll die dann in Excel oder in Powerpoint geöffnet werden


----------



## pglw (14. August 2006)

Hi,

die Excel-Datei liegt auf meiner Festplatte. Sie soll so geöffnet werden wie bei einem Doppelklick auf die Excel-Datei (d.h nicht in Powerpoint). Es sollte dann also so sein, daß ich die Präsentation noch offen hab und zusätzlich Excel aufgeht mit der Excel-Datei.

Beste Grüsse
pglw


----------



## schachmat (14. August 2006)

Ich denke, dass das mit dem Start der Excel.exe und einem entsprechenden Komandozeilenparameter gehen müsste...


----------



## pglw (14. August 2006)

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort. Mir ist klar, daß ich mit

Shell "C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office10\Excel.exe"

Excel öffnen kann. Aber was muß ich darunter noch an Code setzen, um dann das entsprechende Workbook zu öffnen?

Grüsse
pglw


----------



## schachmat (15. August 2006)

Da musst du mal n, in welchem format das sein muss, aber ungefähr so:


```
".../Excel.exe -C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\Eigene Dateien\Sonstnochwas.xls"
```


----------



## pglw (15. August 2006)

Hey Schachmat,

danke für den Hinweis. Für alle , die es interessiert: Liegt Eure xls auf dem Desktop, funktioniert es so

Sub Chart_nach_PowerPoint()

Shell "C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office10\Excel.exe - Mappe12.xls"

End Sub


Eine Frage, die ich mir stelle ist folgende: Wenn ich die Sache jetzt in einer Netzwerkumgebung machen will (d.h. Office liegt nicht auf meiner Festplatte), was muß ich dann bei der Shell-Anweisung eingeben?



Grüsse
pglw


----------



## schachmat (19. August 2006)

Wenn das Programm Excel im Netzwerk is, dann könntest dus mit ner Verknüpfung versuchen.... beim shell Befehl dann aber das .lnk nich vergessen..... oder vllt. geht es auch wenn du in den Verknüpfungseigenschaften den Pfad rauskopierst.... müsste dann mit der IP anfangen glaub.

Dasselbe sollte auch gehen, falls die .xls im Netzwerk liegt.


----------



## Maik (19. August 2006)

*offtopic*

@schachmat: das ist jetzt mein dritter Hinweis binnen 20 Minuten, daß du dich an die (durchgängige) Groß- und Kleinschreibung halten sollst


----------



## schachmat (19. August 2006)

Jaja... bin grad in Eile 

Nächstes Mal schreib ich einfach Englisch


----------



## Maik (19. August 2006)

Selbst wenn du hier in Eile bist, ist das für dich noch lange kein "Freischein", die Boardregeln zu mißachten.


----------



## pglw (20. August 2006)

Danke für die Hinweise schachmat.

Wenn die xls im Netzwerk liegt, muß man den Server ansprechen (und nicht etwa den Laufwerksbuchstaben, da der ja von jedem User selbst gewählt werden kann).


Frage an Michaelsinterface: Wo hat schachmat denn in diesem Thread die Rechtschreibregeln missachtet? Sicherlich sind die Posts nicht alle druckreif, aber in erster Linie kommts doch schliesslich auf den Inhalt an. Also da hab ich aber echt schon weitaus schlimmere Posts gelesen. Mit Bitte um Klärung.

Grüsse
pglw


----------



## schachmat (22. August 2006)

pglw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo hat schachmat denn in diesem Thread die Rechtschreibregeln missachtet?



Hatte ich. Habs schon rauseditiert


----------



## Maik (22. August 2006)

@pglw: dieser Beitrag wurde von schachmat nach meinem Hinweis editiert / korrigiert.



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------



## Shakie (22. August 2006)

Die Shell-Funktion kann auch Exe-Dateien über das Netzwerk starten. Dazu brauchst du den Computernamen bzw. den Namen der Netzwerkfreigabe.

```
Shell "\\Computername\Freigabe\Excel.exe -blabla"
```
.
Alternativ kannst du auch die API ShellExecute verwenden, diese öffnet eine beliebige Datei mit dem zugehörigen Programm (falls die Dateiendung im Windows entsprechend registriert ist).


----------



## schachmat (22. August 2006)

Oder eben mit IP, z.B.:

```
Shell "\\192.168.1.42\Ordner\Unterordner\UndSoWeiterOrdner\Excel.exe -blabla"
```


----------

